# Creatine cycle



## John Ziegler (Nov 12, 2015)

A lot of talk about this lately.mostly joking . In my experience with it a one week on one week off seems to work nicely.

The week on I feel a little fuller the week off I feel more toned. Anyways Ive heard this and that about front loading but never heard anything from real people yet.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2015)

Creatine does not require cycling, does not require front loading, and definitely does not need one week on, one week off. Does not matter what time of day you take it. By simply taking 5 grams a day for about 30 days your body is now saturated in creatine.  Taking a week off does pretty much nothing. It would take again about a month off creatine for you to go back to pre creatine levels. 

Wtf does toned mean? Jesus Christ that's such a newb term.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for responding Seeker. 

I will try that for a couple months. In the past I have added a teaspoon of it into my cool aid for about a week at a time and then stopped after a week. Then started it back up again a week later on a not so consistent basis. I have always thought of it as just a hydration thing and didn't want to become dependent on it. Have never noticed anything great other than like I said before I feel a little fuller when I'm drinking it. And a little more toned (meaning tighter maybe I used toned in the wrong way but) when not drinking it.

Just out of curiosity where did you get your info ?


----------



## bvs (Nov 12, 2015)

seeker is bang on here. 5g every day is all you need. no need to cycle or frontload or any of that bs, creatine is naturally occurring in red meat after all


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2015)

I like my creatine every 19th day so I can be toned for 18 days straight.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2015)

So would 1 gram a day for 3 months be considered a cruise ?


----------



## mickems (Nov 12, 2015)

I have found that for me,  considering the price of creatine, and considering the benefits, I would rather just take a little longer time achieving the same results but without my stomach bloating and cramping and saving me some money. .02


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Thanks for responding Seeker.
> 
> I will try that for a couple months. In the past I have added a teaspoon of it into my cool aid for about a week at a time and then stopped after a week. Then started it back up again a week later on a not so consistent basis. I have always thought of it as just a hydration thing and didn't want to become dependent on it. Have never noticed anything great other than like I said before I feel a little fuller when I'm drinking it. And a little more toned (meaning tighter maybe I used toned in the wrong way but) when not drinking it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity where did you get your info ?


I invented creatine supplements. You know, ;just like Al Gore  invented the internet.  I know this from years of research and use. Sure you front load if you're looking for a,quick bloat or some other reason, timing can matter if yyou're using it with insulin, but for the recreational user if you're just looking to reep it's benefits on a normal basis then 5 grams per day is all you need. Mickems explained it well


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2015)

3-5g a day is enough to get the benefits if you're a responder. It takes about 4wks to saturate muscle tissue with creatine unless you do a loading protocol. A week on week off is not allowing you to get the full benefits from it


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2015)

i stay on 3g a day most of the year.  mostly mono


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been reading a lot about the creatine this morning on the web as well as what you guys are saying. 

This is what I found and makes sense about why I feel fuller one week on and feel tighter as it is wearing off.

When you take creatine, there is a certain amount of water weight gain that goes along with it. <------Fitness Labs

I gain water weight easily and quikly on this product. Within a week I feel nearly bloated and even my socks leave dents in my skin.

Will still be going for it though, going to do the whole two months on and let it really soak in.


----------

